# Logging Super Ambrosia Maple



## gvwp (Dec 19, 2013)

The weather here in Indiana gave a perfect opportunity today to get into the woods and log a few ambrosia Maple logs. Picking trees is like buying lottery tickets. After a bit of studying and careful calculated selection, using my secret ambrosia Maple selection method, I chose to cut this beauty. It was the first tree of the day and was the best of what I cut today. It made four large logs. Very nice figure all the way up the tree. 






The following pics are of the last tree of the day but by far the biggest. Average figure but very nice size with some curly figure. 34" diameter at 8'. Will make beautiful large bowl blanks.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## DKMD (Dec 19, 2013)

Three foot with heavy ambrosia? That's all you got?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like a fun day to me! I love cutting wood, cool temps in the woods and no sweating! That I like too, LOL


----------



## Nate Bos (Dec 20, 2013)

OK, so what's the secret?!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 20, 2013)

Nate Bos said:


> OK, so what's the secret?!


He told you "it's the secret ambrosia selecting method" LOL


----------



## gvwp (Dec 20, 2013)

Nate Bos said:


> OK, so what's the secret?!


 
Lol. Well it wouldn't be a secret if I told you.


----------



## Nate Bos (Dec 21, 2013)

haha, true true

Reactions: Like 1


----------

